# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Firefox full screen

## Tyler

When I'm using Firefox, everyonce in awhile when i minimize it to do somthing in another window, when i pull firefox back up it pulls it up in full screen and I have to hit F11 again to get it back to normal so I can see the windows i've opened at the bottom of the screen and the icons that i have on the panel on top of the monitor. It's not a big problem, it's just irritating when I have to un fullscreen it 20 times an hour. Anybody know how to fix it?

----------


## Man of Steel

What OS are you using? In this forum I can never keep up with who uses Windows, who uses OSX, and who's using Linux...

----------


## ninja9578

I would assume linux since he mentioned icons at the top of the screen  :tongue2:

----------


## Tyler

yeah i'm using linux

----------

